#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Όροι Δόμησης: Όροι δόμησης ας εκτός σχεδίου γήπεδα

## ariskal

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,
μηπως υπάρχει τρόπος να βρω το ΠΔ (Δ270) 24-05-1985? Και γενικά τροποποιήσεις μετά από αυτο?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο www.et.gr βρίσκεις το ΦΕΚ που θέλεις.
Κάνε αναζήτηση στο google με τον όρο "_κωδικοποίηση βασικής πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας_".

----------


## NIKOS_M

Δες και εδώ, αν σε βοηθάει: http://tinyurl.com/jndkltu

----------


## tserpe

> ..... ΠΔ (Δ270) 24-05-1985? Και γενικά *τροποποιήσεις* μετά από αυτο?


Μπορω να τις βρω συγκετρομένες;

----------

